# NCEES Exams online



## djshortsleeve (Mar 30, 2008)

Many people refer to a "sample exam" from NCEES. I know about "the other board"'s book, but what are people referring to here? Is it the 30 dollar online exam you can do?

Also, speaking of this online practice, is it worth it? I think I am going to buy it...


----------



## djshortsleeve (Mar 30, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> Many people refer to a "sample exam" from NCEES. I know about "the other board"'s book, but what are people referring to here? Is it the 30 dollar online exam you can do?
> Also, speaking of this online practice, is it worth it? I think I am going to buy it...


Anyone?


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Mar 31, 2008)

djshortsleeve said:


> Anyone?


For Mechanical Engineering NCEES has a Mechanical Engineering Sample Questions &amp; Solutions. The book is in the form of a practice exam with 40 sample questions for the morning and 40 questions for the each of the three different depths (HVAC, Machine Design, &amp; Thermo/Fluids) Hope this helps.


----------



## mackintosh (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm debating on whether to try this, too. I've done most of the MERM Practice Problems, and am working on the 6-Minutes Solutions books. I also have the Lindeburg Practice Exam, which I haven't looked at, yet.

NCEES ME Practice Exam

I'd be interested in hearing from anyone that's tried this, without also having the NCEES PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions book. Worthwhile? I could bring a laptop to the library to work the online test, but I wouldn't also have a printer available, there. If I did have a printer, can you also print the questions and/or solutions?


----------



## benbo (Mar 31, 2008)

mackintosh said:


> I'm debating on whether to try this, too. I've done most of the MERM Practice Problems, and am working on the 6-Minutes Solutions books. I also have the Lindeburg Practice Exam, which I haven't looked at, yet.
> NCEES ME Practice Exam
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing from anyone that's tried this, without also having the NCEES PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions book. Worthwhile? I could bring a laptop to the library to work the online test, but I wouldn't also have a printer available, there. If I did have a printer, can you also print the questions and/or solutions?


For electrical, and I think most disciplines, the online exam is the same as the "NCEES Sample Questions and Answers." For electrical, I think the concensus is that it is by far the closest thing to the real exam. It is well worth the investment. I'd get the hardover book though. and if you have the book, I don't think I'd get the online exam. At least that is what I remember.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 31, 2008)

What benbo said.


----------



## djshortsleeve (Mar 31, 2008)

With the time constraint - 10 days - I think I will be doing the online timed modules. Thanks for the input.


----------



## mackintosh (Apr 5, 2008)

As a follow-up, I purchased the online exam this morning and tried to take it. I was not able to see any of the graphics on the Mechanical AM module, so there were only about six of the twenty questions that I could answer. Anyone else been able to do it (without having the book)? I e-mailed asking for a refund. :angry:

The Machine Design PM module was fine. I missed 3/20, one with a stupid math error, one was a code question that I didn't have, and the other was just something I hadn't seen in all my practice problems (and I've done tons), and wasn't in the MERM, but was in Shigley (but I still screwed it up).

It did make me feel more confident, as the problems were generally much easier than MERM Practice Problems, 6-Minute Solutions (not recommended), or the review course I took. Whether or not it's warranted, I can at least go into the exam a little less stressed. :thumbs:


----------



## ME_FPE (Apr 7, 2008)

I too purchased the online exam, but I did T&amp;F rather than MD.

I found that taking the exam on the computer slowed me down quite a bit, having to constantly glance up at the screen and then down at my references.

The biggest thing I learned from taking the online practice exam that the crux to every problem appears to be determining exactly what is being asked and not being lead astray by exam "distractors." To this end, slowly and carefully reading each problem statement works wonders. After I calmed down (the ticker clock and the fear I would not be able to work any problems), I found it was easier to determine exactly what was being asked as well.


----------



## mackintosh (Apr 7, 2008)

It seems that there's some sort of coding problem with the frames for the online exam. I can get it to work on some computers, but not on the laptop I was trying to use (either IE 7.0 or Firefox).

I agree with your assessment of the sample problems. I generally didn't find them to be computationally difficult, or intensive. Most of the mental effort is just determining exactly what is being asked and deciding how to attack it. Just like in the real world, there is probably more information available than is required to solve most problems. I think if you can keep your cool and have a good general understanding of the material, you'll be good. I'm bringing in tons of sample problems that I've worked, but probably won't look at, and I have dozens of equations and programs in my Hp35, but will probably only use a few.


----------

